# Photoshop. Preference files missing.



## silenced (Mar 18, 2005)

" Could not initialize Photoshop 7.0 because the preferences file was invalid (it has been deleted). "

It worked fine for bout a year before that error started showing. Then I used my photoshop 6 which I upgraded it from. It worked fine for about a month before that one got the same error. I used photoshop elements which came with my scanner and that worked fine for one day before it started showing the same error. 

from what I know, it's supposed to automatically create a prefs.psp file when I start the program if there isn't one already.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You need to recreate the preference file. Open Photoshop, hold down Control+Alt+Shift, and then click Yes to the prompt "Delete the Adobe Photoshop Settings file? This will delete all of your preference settings and set them to installation presets.


----------



## silenced (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the advice but it didn't solve the problem... X_x
still missing preference files. I've re-installed it dozens of times so yeah...


----------



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

Try this

http://www.adobe.com/support/techdocs/326146.html

Good luck
Uly7


----------



## silenced (Mar 18, 2005)

been there. adobe supoport says that it will automatically create a new prefs.psp file but it doesn't...


----------



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

Did you rename the preference file?
Did you manually delete the preference file?
What OS do you have?
Uly7


----------



## silenced (Mar 18, 2005)

there was no preference file to start with.
I use windows xp


----------

